# Help with PEGLER free standing tub / shower faucet



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking for a part for a PEGLER free standing tub / shower faucet.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Contact the manufacturer here, and ask who distributes it in this country.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've Emailed PEGLER, gotten a reply saying they need a picture.:furious: The faucet is on their website. I need the sprayer and hose assembly.WTF!!


----------

